# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  Πραγματική ευρυζωνικότητα

## ice

Πραγματική ευρυζωνικότητα
Σε εφαρμογή το σχέδιο για οπτικές ίνες στα ελληνικά σπίτια




Ειδική ομάδα από στελέχη της Εθνικής Επιτροπής Τηλεπικοινωνιών και του υπουργείου Μεταφορών καταρτίζει σχέδιο για την εγκατάσταση οπτικών ινών σε δύο εκατομμύρια ελληνικά σπίτια (fiber to the home) έως το 2013.

Όπως ανακοίνωσε σε συνέντευξη Τύπου ο Νικήτας Αλεξανδρίδης, πρόεδρος της ΕΕΤΤ, η ειδική ομάδα θα ολοκληρώσει μέσα στους επόμενους τέσσερις μήνες πλάνο δράσεων και προϋποθέσεων ώστε να προκηρυχθεί ο διαγωνισμός για το φορέα

«Θεωρούμε το εγχείρημα κορυφαίο, καθώς με την υλοποίηση του προγράμματος fiber to the home, θα αρθούν οι μικρές δυσκολίες που συναντούμε στην ανάπτυξη της ευρυζωνικότητας στη χώρα μας» είπε ο κ. Αλεξανδρίδης.

Το πρόγραμμα fiber to the home (FTTH) είχε ανακοινωθεί στα τέλη Φεβρουαρίου από τον υπουργό Μεταφορών και Επικοινωνιών Κωστή Χατζηδάκη: «Θέλουμε και μπορούμε να είμαστε ανάμεσα στις χώρες εκείνες που προσαρμόζονται εγκαίρως στις ανάγκες της νέας εποχής και που διαδραματίζουν πρωταγωνιστικό ρόλο. Στη Σουηδία, για παράδειγμα, 500.000 σπίτια έχουν ήδη συνδεθεί με το δίκτυο FTTH. Στη Δανία εφαρμόζεται σχέδιο για τη σύνδεση 967.000 κατοικιών, ενώ στη Γαλλία εκπονήθηκε στρατηγική για 4.000.000 σπίτια. Το σχέδιό μας προβλέπει σύνδεση 2.000.000 νοικοκυριών μέχρι το 2013» είχε δηλώσει ο υπουργός.

Χρονιά ορόσημο 

Όπως ανέφερε ο κ. Αλεξανδρίδης, η ΕΕΤΤ θεωρεί το 2008 χρονιά ορόσημο για τη δημιουργία μιας πλήρως απελευθερωμένης και ανταγωνιστικής αγοράς ηλεκτρονικών επικοινωνιών, με τον καταναλωτή στο επίκεντρο.

Για την τετραετία 2008-2011 η ΕΕΤΤ θέτει στο επιχειρησιακό της πρόγραμμα πέντε στρατηγικούς άξονες προκειμένου η Ελλάδα να καλύψει το έδαφος που έχασε στο ζήτημα της ευρυζωνικότητας εξαιτίας της καθυστέρησης στην ενσωμάτωση κοινοτικών οδηγιών. στο Εθνικό της Δίκτυο.

Οι στρατηγικοί άξονες δράσης επικεντρώνονται:

* στην ενθάρρυνση του ανταγωνισμού σε επίπεδο υπηρεσιών
* στην τόνωση του ανταγωνισμού στις υποδομές, παρέχοντας ισότητα στην πρόσβαση και ενισχύοντας την ανάπτυξη προηγμένων τεχνολογιών
* στη βελτίωση διαθεσιμότητας φάσματος και στην υποστήριξη δημιουργίας προηγμένης υποδομής σε ασύρματα δίκτυα
* στη διασφάλιση της διαθεσιμότητας καινοτόμων υπηρεσιών προς τους καταναλωτές
* στη διασφάλιση των ωφελειών προς τους καταναλωτές σε όρους ποιότητας, διαθεσιμότητας υπηρεσιών και διαφάνειας στην πληροφόρηση.

«Για να φτάσουμε τις υπόλοιπες χώρες της Ευρώπης, απαιτείται να αρθούν διαρθρωτικά προβλήματα ανταγωνισμού, τα οποία υπήρξαν στην αγορά για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα, όπως η αναποτελεσματική λειτουργία της σχέσης αγοράς-πώλησης μεταξύ ΟΤΕ ΑΕ και εναλλακτικών παρόχων», επεσήμανε ο κ. Αλεξανδρίδης.

Newsroom ΔΟΛ, με πληροφορίες από ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ

----------


## bedazzled

Άντε, με το καλό!  ::

----------


## acoul

πολλά εξοχικά ... να έπιαναν και τόπο ...

----------


## bedazzled

> πολλά εξοχικά ... να έπιαναν και τόπο ...


Δεν μπορούσες να μην κάνεις το πικρόχολο σχόλιο, ε;

Το FTTH κοντοζυγώνει, όσο κι αν δεν αρέσει σε κάποιους!  ::

----------


## taotao

Ε ρε μιζες και μασες που θα πεσουν παλι.μεχρι το 2013 οτι φανε και οτι πιουνε παλι τα λαμογια.Εκ περιτροπης πρεπει να πουμε οτι απο δω και περα η ελλαδα δε θα ξαναπαρει πακετο οικονομικο βοηθειας απο την Ε.Ε πια,και θα πρεπει και η ελλαδα να δινει απο δω και περα χρημα για την υποστηριξη των ασθενεστερων κρατων της Ε.Ε.
Δηλαδη με λιγα λογια παλι βρηκανε να φανε και απο το τελευταιο πακετο το μεγαλυτερο μερος των χρηματων σε ασκοπες κινησεις και λεω κινησεις γιατι χτες στο κερατσινι συνεργειο του ΟΤΕ εσκαβε να περασει νεες γραμμες τηλεφωνου και οταν ρωτησα αν ειναι οπτικες ινες απαντησε ο εργολαβος ,,,,ΟΧΙ και οτι ειναι χαλκινα καλωδια,δηλαδη εφοσον θα γινει εκ νεου εγκατασταση με οπτικες,γιατι τοτε εφοσον σκαβανε δεν τις περνανε ?απλα για να ξανασκαψουν παλι σε καμια 3αρια χρονια ετσι γιατι γουσταρουν να βαλουν οπτικες.
Ζητω τα λαμογια παλι.Και αντε μα να μα να ξανα να γεμισουνε και οι υπολοιποι δρομοι με περισσοτερες λακουβες απο οτι πριν.Α ρε ΕΛΛΗΝΑ παλι θα σφιξεις το ζωναρι πιο πολυ για να πληρωσεις και να μην παρεις ανασα οικονομικη ωσπου να πεθανεις εσυ τα παιδια σου και τα εγγονια σου και μετα αυτοι που θα υπαρξουν δεν θα μαθουμε ποτε τι επροκειτο να πληρωσουν και αυτοι.

Αρα πραγματικη ευρυζωνικοτητα = φοροι,δανεια και κλεψια στου ελληνα την τσεπη.

----------


## bedazzled

Ε ρε κλάψα...

Ήθελα να' ξερα αν μας διαβάζουν οι άνθρωποι της ΕΕΤΤ τι θα λένε για εμάς.  ::

----------


## taotao

Τι θα λενε? Να σου πω εγω τι θα λενε.
Κοροιδο ελληνα ,λαουτζικο,ψωροκωσταινα(γιαννα-αγγελοπουλου) ευρυζωνικοτητα θες?Παρτην λοιπον στο κεφαλι να μαθεις γιατι αυτοι θα πρεπει να στειλουν τα παιδια τους να σπουδασουν εξωτερικο,να φτιαξουν καμια πολυκατοικια,μια βιλιτσα και ενα εξοχικο ετσι για να αλλαζουν παραστασεις για να μην βαριουνται.Μα ακομα να μαθετε τι γινετε?καθε μερα τα ιδια και τα ιδια,μιζες -σκανδαλα και κανεις δεν μιλαει,εκει καταντησαμε εμεις και εκει καταντησανε αυτοι(να μας βαρανε στο κεφαλι και να μην ξερουμε τι μας ηρθε).
Α και κατι αλλο ,σημερα εμαθα οτι ο ΟΤΕ ειχε σε διαφορα προιοντα που προωθει στα σκοπια το ονομα ''μακεδονια'' και ''μακεδονικη γλωσσα'' αλλα κανανε τα κουναβια η ηγεσια του οτε για να μην χασει τα φραγκα και αποσιωποιησε το γεγονος ομορφα και ωραια,ευτηχως δεν το πιστεψα αλλα οταν ειδα και αποδειξεις μετα,λεω να περασω να κανω μια διακοπη του τηλεφωνου,εξαλλου μονο με κινητο πλεον μιλανε οι περισσοτεροι ελληνες.

Αμε στο δ....ο ΟΤΕ που υποτιμας την νοημοσυνη μας.

----------


## thalexan

Δεν υπάρχουν οι υποδομές για την ομαλή προώθηση της ευρυζωνικότητας και παραπονιόμαστε.

Καταρτίζονται σχέδια για την επέκταση ευρυζωνικών υποδομών (από ανεξάρτητες αρχές) και πάλι παραπονιόμαστε.

----------


## bedazzled

> Τι θα λενε? Να σου πω εγω τι θα λενε.
> Κοροιδο ελληνα ,λαουτζικο,ψωροκωσταινα(γιαννα-αγγελοπουλου) ευρυζωνικοτητα θες?Παρτην λοιπον στο κεφαλι να μαθεις γιατι αυτοι θα πρεπει να στειλουν τα παιδια τους να σπουδασουν εξωτερικο,να φτιαξουν καμια πολυκατοικια,μια βιλιτσα και ενα εξοχικο ετσι για να αλλαζουν παραστασεις για να μην βαριουνται.Μα ακομα να μαθετε τι γινετε?καθε μερα τα ιδια και τα ιδια,μιζες -σκανδαλα και κανεις δεν μιλαει,εκει καταντησαμε εμεις και εκει καταντησανε αυτοι(να μας βαρανε στο κεφαλι και να μην ξερουμε τι μας ηρθε).


Εγώ πάλι γιατί πιστεύω ότι θα λένε ότι είμαστε ένα μάτσο τρελλοί «πειραγμένοι» από τις κεραίες; Πράγμα καθόλου τιμητικό... φυσικά και δεν είμαστε όλοι έτσι, αλλά αυτό θα εικάζουν από τα μίζερα κλαψο-posts...




> Α και κατι αλλο ,σημερα εμαθα οτι ο ΟΤΕ ειχε σε διαφορα προιοντα που προωθει στα σκοπια το ονομα ''μακεδονια'' και ''μακεδονικη γλωσσα'' αλλα κανανε τα κουναβια η ηγεσια του οτε για να μην χασει τα φραγκα και αποσιωποιησε το γεγονος ομορφα και ωραια,ευτηχως δεν το πιστεψα αλλα οταν ειδα και αποδειξεις μετα,λεω να περασω να κανω μια διακοπη του τηλεφωνου,εξαλλου μονο με κινητο πλεον μιλανε οι περισσοτεροι ελληνες.
> 
> Αμε στο δ....ο ΟΤΕ που υποτιμας την νοημοσυνη μας.


Από εδώ το πας, από εκεί το πας, όλο εκεί καταλήγεις.  :: 
Ε ναι λοιπόν, ο ΟΤΕ είναι ιδιωτική επιχείρηση πλέον (έτσι λένε οι οτετζήδες τουλάχιστον) και κοιτάει το κέρδος.
Ποιός είναι ο θεός στις μέρες μας; -> Το μαρούλι! Ούτε ο Αλλάχ, ούτε το δωδεκάθεο επί Μ. Αλεξάνδρου...
Γιατί παραξενεύεσαι;
Γιατί λες μόνο για τον ΟΤΕ και όχι για τις υπόλοιπες ελληνικές επιχειρήσεις στα Βαλκάνια; Αυτές γιατί δεν τα μαζέψανε να φύγουνε; Oh yes, it's all about money...
Εσύ τι θα έκανες αν ήσουν επιχειρηματίας; Εγώ το ίδιο θα έκανα πάντως, και πες με και προδότη και ότι θες...




> Δεν υπάρχουν οι υποδομές για την ομαλή προώθηση της ευρυζωνικότητας και παραπονιόμαστε.
> 
> Καταρτίζονται σχέδια για την επέκταση ευρυζωνικών υποδομών (από ανεξάρτητες αρχές) και πάλι παραπονιόμαστε.


Ε ναι μωρέ, να κάτσουμε στον χαλκό μια ζωή επειδή κλαψομ0#νιάζονται μερικοί.  ::

----------


## taotao

μα ανεφερα και παραπανω μια περιπτωση που εσκαβε συνεργειο να περασει χαλκο.Δηλαδη τι αλλη αποδειξη να χρειαστω να δω οτι ειναι ολα μεσα στο κολπο?ποιος ο σκοπος τετοιας κινησης εφοσον σε κανα 3αρι χρονια θα ξανασκαψουν για οπτικες?απλα ετσι δικαιολογουν εξοδα.δηλαδη εφοσον εσκαψαν δεν μπορουσαν να περασουν και οπτικες?χαλασαν πεζοδρομεια και τα ξαναφτιαξαν,χαλασαν δρομους και τους ξαναμπαλωσαν και ολα αυτα σε μια περιοχη αρκετα μεγαλη στο κερατσινι και μαλιστα ο εργολαβος ειπε οτι θα το κανουν και σε ολη την περιφερεια γιατι ειπε ο οτε οτι τα καλωδια σαπισανε,χααχαχαχαχαχαχα
χαλκος και σαπισε?που το ειδανε αυτο το ονειρο?αν δεν πιστευεις ολα αυτα γινονται στην περιοχη κοκκινοβραχος κοντα στο γηπεδο αρσης βαρων στην Νικαια,αν δεν πιστευεις πηγαινε να δεις τα χαλια που εκαναν απο τα σκαψιματα.

----------


## bedazzled

> μα ανεφερα και παραπανω μια περιπτωση που εσκαβε συνεργειο να περασει χαλκο.Δηλαδη τι αλλη αποδειξη να χρειαστω να δω οτι ειναι ολα μεσα στο κολπο?ποιος ο σκοπος τετοιας κινησης εφοσον σε κανα 3αρι χρονια θα ξανασκαψουν για οπτικες?απλα ετσι δικαιολογουν εξοδα.δηλαδη εφοσον εσκαψαν δεν μπορουσαν να περασουν και οπτικες?χαλασαν πεζοδρομεια και τα ξαναφτιαξαν,χαλασαν δρομους και τους ξαναμπαλωσαν και ολα αυτα σε μια περιοχη αρκετα μεγαλη στο κερατσινι και μαλιστα ο εργολαβος ειπε οτι θα το κανουν και σε ολη την περιφερεια γιατι ειπε ο οτε οτι τα καλωδια σαπισανε,χααχαχαχαχαχαχα
> χαλκος και σαπισε?που το ειδανε αυτο το ονειρο?αν δεν πιστευεις ολα αυτα γινονται στην περιοχη κοκκινοβραχος κοντα στο γηπεδο αρσης βαρων στην Νικαια,αν δεν πιστευεις πηγαινε να δεις τα χαλια που εκαναν απο τα σκαψιματα.


Μπορεί να σχεδιάζουν να περάσουν FTTH μέσα από τους σωλήνες της ΔΕΠΑ ή της ΕΥΔΑΠ. Πού το ξέρεις λοιπόν τι σχεδιάζουν και προδικάζεις; Δεν είναι απαραίτητο σώνει και καλά να σκάψουν, ούτε να βλέπουμε συνωμοσίες και «οχτρούς» παντού.  ::

----------


## baskin

> * στη βελτίωση διαθεσιμότητας φάσματος και στην υποστήριξη δημιουργίας προηγμένης υποδομής σε ασύρματα δίκτυα


Ελπίζω αυτό να σημαίνει ότι θα γίνει και κάνας έλεγχος, μπας και σωθούμε και εμείς οι παρεμβολοβοβαρδιζόμενοι.

----------


## taotao

Καλα καλα,και με την ολυμπιαδα τα ιδια μας λεγανε και μπηκαμε μεσα.Τα γηπεδα σαπιζουν ,οι δρομοι παλι κυκλοφοριακο εχουν ,η αθηνα ολο και χειροτερη γινετε μερα με την μερα,τα ταξι με τις αποδειξεις παλι μας κλεβουν ,και τα περιπτερα παλι θα φοροδιαφευγουν αμα βαλουν και αυτα ταμειακες μηχανες και εμεις χρωσταμε της μιχαλους και τρεχουμε να ξεπληρωσουμε ολυμπιαδες και οτι αλλο υπαρχει με ορια ηλικιας στα 85 σε λιγο για συνταξη και ανυπαρκτη υγεια που την βρισκουμε μονο με φακελακι.
Κατα τα αλλα ολα αρμονικα και ωραια ειναι και εμεις απλος κλαψουριζουμε με βασικο 600ευρω μεσο ορο πρωτοδιοριζομενου σε ιδιωτικη επιχειρηση και το ψωμι να κοστιζει 0.80 λεπτα στους περισσοτερους φουρνους.Αντε να δουμε τι θα μας κοστισει και η οπτικη ινα.

----------


## JB172

> Αντε να δουμε τι θα μας κοστισει και η οπτικη ινα.


Τα μαλλιά της κεφαλής μας.

----------


## bedazzled

> .............*κλαψουριζουμε*.............


...

----------


## taotao

Ναι και να φανταστεις τωρα μονο κλαψουριζουμε ,που να δεις μετα που θα πεσει και το κλαμα και τοτε θα κλαιμε ολοι μαζι παρεα.

----------


## taotao

::

----------


## bedazzled

> Ναι και να φανταστεις τωρα μονο κλαψουριζουμε ,που να δεις μετα που θα πεσει και το κλαμα και τοτε θα κλαιμε ολοι μαζι παρεα.


Τι προτείνεις για να μην πέσει κλάμμα λοιπόν; Να μείνουμε στον χαλκό;
Αδυνατώ να συλλάβω την «λογική» σου.  ::

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Εμένα πάντως κάπου πήρε το αυτί μου (δεν θυμάμαι που) ότι η Δ.Ε.Π.Α. έχει φροντίσει και έχει περάσει μαζί με τους σωλήνες για το αέριο, και καλωδίωση (μάλλον οπτική ίνα) για να παρέχει στο μέλλον όλα τα σχετικά με internet, τηλεφωνία κλπ...

----------


## bedazzled

> και καλωδίωση (μάλλον οπτική ίνα)


Ε τι άλλο θα μπορούσε να είναι; Ίνα και μάλιστα «φυσητή».  :: 
Πάντως στο last-mile ακόμα δεν έχει περάσει τίποτα... το συζητάνε..

----------


## papashark

Εγώ ελπίζω να είμαι στους πρώτους που θα βάλουν οπτική ινούλα.

Γιατί τώρα το ΑΥΣ του πΟΤΕ μου δίνει μόνο 1/256 ή 2/256 ιντερνετ, καθότι ως γνωστών το Πασαλιμάνι, το κεντρικό Λιμάνι Πειραιά, δεν είναι απλα παραθαλάσια, αλλά και ακριτικά !  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Μην βάλεις, θα σαπίσει από το αλάτι....  ::   ::   ::  κάτσε να γίνει γλυκό το θαλασσινό νερό και μετά βάζεις.....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## papashark

> Μην βάλεις, θα σαπίσει από το αλάτι....    κάτσε να γίνει γλυκό το θαλασσινό νερό και μετά βάζεις.....


θα πω να μου φέρουν υποθαλάσσια  ::   ::

----------


## taotao

> Εμένα πάντως κάπου πήρε το αυτί μου (δεν θυμάμαι που) ότι η Δ.Ε.Π.Α. έχει φροντίσει και έχει περάσει μαζί με τους σωλήνες για το αέριο, και καλωδίωση (μάλλον οπτική ίνα) για να παρέχει στο μέλλον όλα τα σχετικά με internet, τηλεφωνία κλπ...


Ενταξη βγηκε και το πορισμα,μα καλα τι βρωμες εχουν βγει?ποιος τα λεει αυτα?εχει δουλεψει κανεις στους αγωγους φυσικου αεριου και τα εχει δει με τα ματια του?και εγω δηλαδη που ημουν εκει γιατι δε τα ειδα ?ημουν τυφλος?




> Τι προτείνεις για να μην πέσει κλάμμα λοιπόν; Να μείνουμε στον χαλκό;
> Αδυνατώ να συλλάβω την «λογική» σου.


δεν ειπα να μεινουμε στον χαλκο απλα οταν υπαρχει κρατος ,υπαρχουν και κρατικοι φορεις που κανουν μελετες για το καλο του πολιτη για τωρα και για το μελλον,οταν σκαβεις να περασεις νεες γραμμες ΟΤΕ κάνεις και μια ριμαδα υποδομη και μελετη για οπτικη στο μελλον ή την χωνεις την ριμαδα τωρα μαζι με τον χαλκο,δυσκολο ειναι?πρεπει δηλαδη να τα σπασουν ολα τωρα (πεζοδρομια,σκαλες,δρομους) σε ολοκληρες συνοικιες στην αθηνα με την δικαιολογια νεων χαλκοκαλωδιων,οποτε βαλε ολα αυτα στο κοστος?Και μετα ξανα τα ιδια ,με την δικαιολογια των οπτικων,παλι αλλο κοστος απο εκει,και δηλαδη ο οτε που τα βρισκει τα φραγκα?μηπως εχουν κανα οικοπεδο και εχουν φυτευσει μεσα ευρωδεντρα?Ο ελληνας φορολογουμενος τα πληρωνει ολα ,οικονομικα,σωματικα,ψυχολογικα.Εξαλλου αμα λεμε οτι ο οτε ειναι ιδιωτικη επιχειρηση πια τοτε αμα αναλαμβανει ενα εργο,να ειναι σε θεση να φτιαξει κανονικα ξανα τα πεζοδρομια,σκαλες,δρομους που ανοικουν στον πολιτη και οχι να μπαλωνει και να κανει γλυψιματα εις βαρος μας.εμεις πληρωνουμε δρομους σκαλες πεζοδρομια και οχι ο ΟΤΕ.

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> Τι προτείνεις για να μην πέσει κλάμμα λοιπόν; Να μείνουμε στον χαλκό;
> Αδυνατώ να συλλάβω την «λογική» σου.
> 
> 
> δεν ειπα να μεινουμε στον χαλκο απλα οταν υπαρχει κρατος ,υπαρχουν και κρατικοι φορεις που κανουν μελετες για το καλο του πολιτη για τωρα και για το μελλον,οταν σκαβεις να περασεις νεες γραμμες ΟΤΕ κάνεις και μια ριμαδα υποδομη και μελετη για οπτικη στο μελλον ή την χωνεις την ριμαδα τωρα μαζι με τον χαλκο,δυσκολο ειναι?πρεπει δηλαδη να τα σπασουν ολα τωρα (πεζοδρομια,σκαλες,δρομους) σε ολοκληρες συνοικιες στην αθηνα με την δικαιολογια νεων χαλκοκαλωδιων,οποτε βαλε ολα αυτα στο κοστος?Και μετα ξανα τα ιδια ,με την δικαιολογια των οπτικων,παλι αλλο κοστος απο εκει,και δηλαδη ο οτε που τα βρισκει τα φραγκα?μηπως εχουν κανα οικοπεδο και εχουν φυτευσει μεσα ευρωδεντρα?Ο ελληνας φορολογουμενος τα πληρωνει ολα ,οικονομικα,σωματικα,ψυχολογικα.Εξαλλου αμα λεμε οτι ο οτε ειναι ιδιωτικη επιχειρηση πια τοτε αμα αναλαμβανει ενα εργο,να ειναι σε θεση να φτιαξει κανονικα ξανα τα πεζοδρομια,σκαλες,δρομους που ανοικουν στον πολιτη και οχι να μπαλωνει και να κανει γλυψιματα εις βαρος μας.εμεις πληρωνουμε δρομους σκαλες πεζοδρομια και οχι ο ΟΤΕ.


Πάνω στο παραλήρημά σου ξέχασες να διαβάσεις αυτό...



> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από taotao
> 
> μα ανεφερα και παραπανω μια περιπτωση που εσκαβε συνεργειο να περασει χαλκο.Δηλαδη τι αλλη αποδειξη να χρειαστω να δω οτι ειναι ολα μεσα στο κολπο?ποιος ο σκοπος τετοιας κινησης εφοσον σε κανα 3αρι χρονια θα ξανασκαψουν για οπτικες?απλα ετσι δικαιολογουν εξοδα.δηλαδη εφοσον εσκαψαν δεν μπορουσαν να περασουν και οπτικες?χαλασαν πεζοδρομεια και τα ξαναφτιαξαν,χαλασαν δρομους και τους ξαναμπαλωσαν και ολα αυτα σε μια περιοχη αρκετα μεγαλη στο κερατσινι και μαλιστα ο εργολαβος ειπε οτι θα το κανουν και σε ολη την περιφερεια γιατι ειπε ο οτε οτι τα καλωδια σαπισανε,χααχαχαχαχαχαχα
> χαλκος και σαπισε?που το ειδανε αυτο το ονειρο?αν δεν πιστευεις ολα αυτα γινονται στην περιοχη κοκκινοβραχος κοντα στο γηπεδο αρσης βαρων στην Νικαια,αν δεν πιστευεις πηγαινε να δεις τα χαλια που εκαναν απο τα σκαψιματα.
> 
> 
> Μπορεί να σχεδιάζουν να περάσουν FTTH μέσα από τους σωλήνες της ΔΕΠΑ ή της ΕΥΔΑΠ. Πού το ξέρεις λοιπόν τι σχεδιάζουν και προδικάζεις; Δεν είναι απαραίτητο σώνει και καλά να σκάψουν, ούτε να βλέπουμε συνωμοσίες και «οχτρούς» παντού.

----------


## acoul

βασικά πρέπει να παταχθεί το εγκληματικό φαινόμενο της μίζας που έχει καταστροφικές επιπτώσεις για την ανάπτυξη και πορεία του τόπου βλέπε πανάκριβα νοσοκομεία με πανάκριβα μηχανήματα που παραδίδονται χωρίς να στελεχώνονται για χρόνια κλπ. ... το ζήτημα είναι ποιος έχει το μέλι στο δάκτυλο και δεν το γλύφει ... πολύ φοβάμαι ότι θα πάνε την οπτική στην γιαγιά που δεν θα ξέρει τι να τη κάνει μόνο και μόνο για να ταιριάζουν τα νούμερα ...

----------


## bedazzled

> βασικά πρέπει να παταχθεί το εγκληματικό φαινόμενο της μίζας





> το ζήτημα είναι ποιος έχει το μέλι στο δάκτυλο και δεν το γλύφει ...


Αυτά τα 2 έρχονται σε αντίφαση... εκτός αν εννοείς να παταχθεί για υμετέρους/κουμπάρους, οπότε δεν διαφέρεις από τους γαλαζοπράσινους.  :: 



> πολύ φοβάμαι ότι θα πάνε την οπτική στην γιαγιά που δεν θα ξέρει τι να τη κάνει μόνο και μόνο για να ταιριάζουν τα νούμερα ...


Τι ρατσισμός είναι αυτός με τις γιαγιάδες;;;  :: 
Ναι, να πάνε fiber και στην γιαγιά!

----------


## taotao

> βασικά πρέπει να παταχθεί το εγκληματικό φαινόμενο της μίζας που έχει καταστροφικές επιπτώσεις για την ανάπτυξη και πορεία του τόπου βλέπε πανάκριβα νοσοκομεία με πανάκριβα μηχανήματα που παραδίδονται χωρίς να στελεχώνονται για χρόνια κλπ. ... το ζήτημα είναι ποιος έχει το μέλι στο δάκτυλο και δεν το γλύφει ... πολύ φοβάμαι ότι θα πάνε την οπτική στην γιαγιά που δεν θα ξέρει τι να τη κάνει μόνο και μόνο για να ταιριάζουν τα νούμερα ...


Μα ετσι ειναι τα πραγματα εδω και πολλα πολλα χρονια και τιποτα δεν αλλαζει.
Για θυμηθητε την μουφα του ΟΤΕ με την isdn64 kai isdn128?κατα τα αλλα ενα πολυ καλο οικονομικο κολπο της ηγεσιας του ΟΤΕ με τις ευλογιες του κρατους.
Τρεχαμε ολοι να βαλουμε ,και δωσε παγια πιο πανω ,βαλε και αυτο και βαλε και τουτο.Αναρωτιεμαι γιατι καποιες ευρωπαικες χωρες ουτε καν το αγγιξανε το θεμα isdn.Και να μετα απο λιγο η adsl.  ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Αναρωτιεμαι γιατι καποιες ευρωπαικες χωρες ουτε καν το αγγιξανε το θεμα isdn


Όπως η Γερμανία ας πούμε;  ::

----------


## taotao

δε ξερω για την γερμανια ,αλλα μη πεις τωρα οτι η isdn εχριζε αναγκης υπαρξης?μια μουφα ηταν που καλα κρατησε στην ελλαδα.

οι γαλλοι παντως ουτε που το αγγιξαν το θεμα αυτο.

----------


## JB172

> δε ξερω για την γερμανια ,αλλα μη πεις τωρα οτι η isdn εχριζε αναγκης υπαρξης?μια μουφα ηταν που καλα κρατησε στην ελλαδα.


Κρατεί ακόμα.

----------


## bedazzled

> δε ξερω για την γερμανια ,αλλα μη πεις τωρα οτι η isdn εχριζε αναγκης υπαρξης?μια μουφα ηταν που καλα κρατησε στην ελλαδα.


Περί ορέξεως...

----------


## bedazzled

> οι γαλλοι παντως ουτε που το αγγιξαν το θεμα αυτο.


Εκτίθεσαι.  ::

----------


## taotao

ε ναι αμα παει η γιαγια στον ΟΤΕ και την αρχιζουν στο μπλα μπλα ,ε τοτε καλα κρατει.  ::   ::  (μιας και ειπατε για ρατσισμο γιαγιαδων)

----------


## JB172

> ε ναι αμα παει η γιαγια στον ΟΤΕ και την αρχιζουν στο μπλα μπλα ,ε τοτε καλα κρατει.


Εξαρτάται τις τηλεπικοινωνιακές ανάγκες του καθενός.

----------


## taotao

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από taotao
> 
> οι γαλλοι παντως ουτε που το αγγιξαν το θεμα αυτο.
> 
> 
> Εκτίθεσαι.


Κατσε γιατι τα μπερδεψες λιγακι.
η isdn πηγε εκει αλλα ειδαν οτι δε προκειται να πιασει ως μια τεχνολογια και αλλαξαν τροπαριο αμεσως.για δες απο ποτε μεχρι ποτε?για δες οταν μιλαγαμε στην ελλαδα για isdn,τι βαζανε αυτοι?

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από taotao
> 
> ...


Όχι φίλε μου, εσύ τα μπέρδεψες και είπες χαρακτηριστικά «ουτε που το αγγιξαν».  ::

----------


## taotao

ενταξη τωρα το χαλασες το γλυκο τελειως και θα αρχισουμε συγκρισεις με αλλα ευρωπαικα κρατη και σταματημο δε θα εχουμε εκτος αν ανοιχτει σε αλλο post.

----------


## dalex

.................................

----------


## ALTAiR

Απάντηση στο γιατί ο ΟΤΕ περνάει κάπου χάλκινα.

Απλά σε εκείνη την περιοχή παίζουνε πολλά φερέσυχνα pcm και περνάει καινούργιες γραμμές για να καταργήσει τα φερέσυχνα γιατί έχει πάρα πολλές αιτήσεις για connex. To οποίο connex να σημειωθεί δεν παίζει σε φερέσυχνο...

Και το παλιό κόλπο για να τον πείσεις να σου φέρει υγιή γραμμή και να σταματήσεις να έχιες φερέσυχνη, είναι να κάνεις αίτηση για isdn. Ή τώρα πια για connex.
Άλλωστε το γεγονός ότι καθυστέρησε το DSL στην Ελλάδα οφείλεται στον παράγοντα ότι είχανε επενδυθεί πολλά εκατομμύρια στο πρόγραμμα ανάπτυξης του ISDN και της σλυνδεσης στο internet μέσω ISDN, οπότε εσκεμμένα ο ΟΖΤΕ για να πιάσει τα νούμερα που είχε προγραμματίσει να πιάσει με το ISDN καθυστερούσε το DSL. Μόλις έκανε το βήμα, ξεκινήσε το πράμα να προχωράει κα ινα επεκτείνεται.
Επίσης να τονίσουμε ότι τα λεφτά του ISDN τα έχει βγάλει και με το παραπάνω πλέον. Οι ISDN γραμμές σαφώς υπερτερούν τεχνολογικά από τις pstn σε καθαρότητα, υπηρεσίες, ευκολίες κλπ κλπ κλπ
Επίσης και η ΙΝΤΡΑΚΟΜ έχει πουλήσει μύρια isdn netmod(NT1).
Α και μην ξεχνάμε, το netmod εξαγότανε το 2001 σε 72 χώρες παγκοσμίως...

Οπότε τώρα που έχει επενδύσει στις DSL περνάει επιπλέον χάλκινα.

----------


## bedazzled

> Απάντηση στο γιατί ο ΟΤΕ περνάει κάπου χάλκινα.
> 
> Απλά σε εκείνη την περιοχή παίζουνε πολλά φερέσυχνα pcm και περνάει καινούργιες γραμμές για να καταργήσει τα φερέσυχνα γιατί έχει πάρα πολλές αιτήσεις για connex. To οποίο connex να σημειωθεί δεν παίζει σε φερέσυχνο...
> 
> Και το παλιό κόλπο για να τον πείσεις να σου φέρει υγιή γραμμή και να σταματήσεις να έχιες φερέσυχνη, είναι να κάνεις αίτηση για isdn. Ή τώρα πια για connex.


Δεν είναι καμία ειδική τεχνολογία το connex, brand name της ADSL του ΟΤΕ είναι. Καμία ADSL δεν παίζει σε φερέσυχνο.
Άρα να υποθέσω εννοείς ότι αν σε μια περιοχή γίνουν πολλές αιτήσεις για LLU (εναλλακτικούς) τους γειώνει με Κάιρο;  ::

----------


## xrg

> Άρα να υποθέσω εννοείς ότι αν σε μια περιοχή γίνουν πολλές αιτήσεις για LLU (εναλλακτικούς) τους γειώνει με Κάιρο;


Ναι, ακριβώς. Ειδικά εκείνη τη βδομάδα που κοπήκαν οι ίνες στην Μ. Ανατολή.

βλ. adslgr.net Εκεί υπάρχουν οι μαρτυρίες των "γειωμένων"..

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ALTAiR
> 
> Απάντηση στο γιατί ο ΟΤΕ περνάει κάπου χάλκινα.
> 
> Απλά σε εκείνη την περιοχή παίζουνε πολλά φερέσυχνα pcm και περνάει καινούργιες γραμμές για να καταργήσει τα φερέσυχνα γιατί έχει πάρα πολλές αιτήσεις για connex. To οποίο connex να σημειωθεί δεν παίζει σε φερέσυχνο...
> 
> Και το παλιό κόλπο για να τον πείσεις να σου φέρει υγιή γραμμή και να σταματήσεις να έχιες φερέσυχνη, είναι να κάνεις αίτηση για isdn. Ή τώρα πια για connex.
> 
> 
> ...


Ναι ρε συ, αυτό εννοώ. Αναφέρομαι στο connex και όχι γενικά για DSL γιατί αν ζητήσεις connex ο ΟΤΕ θα σου αντικαταστήσει τη φερέσυχνη σε pstn, αν ζητήσεις ISDN το ίδιο, αν ζητήσεις hol, on, forthnet, altec κλπ ναι θα σε γειώσει. Προείπα ότι όταν αυτός αποφάσισε να αφήσει για το internet τις Isdn και να ασχοληθεί με το Dsl άρχισε να περπατάει το dsl στην Ελλάδα. Αφού μέχρι και σήμερα έχει σχεδόν ολόκληρη την πίτα των γραμμών αυτός αποφασίζει.

----------


## Olympic

> Πραγματική ευρυζωνικότητα
> Σε εφαρμογή το σχέδιο για οπτικές ίνες στα ελληνικά σπίτια
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ειδική ομάδα από στελέχη της Εθνικής Επιτροπής Τηλεπικοινωνιών και του υπουργείου Μεταφορών καταρτίζει σχέδιο για την εγκατάσταση οπτικών ινών σε δύο εκατομμύρια ελληνικά σπίτια (fiber to the home) έως το 2013.
> 
> Όπως ανακοίνωσε σε συνέντευξη Τύπου ο Νικήτας Αλεξανδρίδης, πρόεδρος της ΕΕΤΤ, η ειδική ομάδα θα ολοκληρώσει μέσα στους επόμενους τέσσερις μήνες πλάνο δράσεων και προϋποθέσεων ώστε να προκηρυχθεί ο διαγωνισμός για το φορέα
> ...




το κερασάκι της ευριζωνικοτητας το ζω εγώ και όλοι οι κάτοικοι του ολυμπιακού χωριού
20 μέτρα από την είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας μου υπάρχει απόληξη οπτικής ίνας και δεν μπορούμε να βάλουμε ιντερνέτ αλλά και να συνδεθούμε σε εναλλακτικό.

μετά από πολλών μηνών αγώνα ο ΟΤΕ με πληροφόρησε ότι το καλοκαίρι θα βάλει την υποδομή ..........θα δούμε ......
olympic #9735

----------


## sotirisk

Πάντως αυτό με το σκάψιμο είναι απαράδεκτο.
Συνέχεια η Αθήνα είναι ένα εργοτάξιο.
Έλεγαν ότι μετά τους Ολυμπιακούς θα στρώσουν όλα (θυμάμαι και τη σχετική διαφήμιση για το μέλλον της Ελλάδας με το νεαρό ζευγάρι μέσα στο αυτοκίνητο να απολαμβάνει τους κλειστούς δρόμους), αλλά φευ, η κατάσταση επιδεινώνεται!

Τη μία Φυσικό αέριο, την άλλη Χαλκός, μεθαύριο Οπτικές κλπ.

Δεν γίνεται να *ΣΥΝΔΥΑΣΤΟΥΝ* οι φορείς και να σκάψουνε μια και καλή?
Σε αυτό έχει δίκιο ο tao tao, και είναι σαφές ότι οφείλεται τόσο σε ανοργανωσιά, όσο και σε μίζες.
Διότι αν σκάψεις 3 φορές ένα δρόμο, θα πληρωθείς (ο εργολάβος δλδ) 3 φορές τα λεφτά του έργου, 
όταν θα μπορούσε να έχει γίνει στο 1/3 του κόστους.

Η προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι δεν έχουμε τι να κάνουμε τους ανειδίκευτους εργάτες που έχουμε μαζέψει, 
οπότε διατηρούμε το ατελείωτο εργοτάξιο μέχρι τέλους!

----------


## nvak

> Δεν γίνεται να *ΣΥΝΔΥΑΣΤΟΥΝ* οι φορείς και να σκάψουνε μια και καλή?
> Σε αυτό έχει δίκιο ο tao tao, και είναι σαφές ότι οφείλεται τόσο σε ανοργανωσιά, όσο και σε μίζες.
> Διότι αν σκάψεις 3 φορές ένα δρόμο, θα πληρωθείς (ο εργολάβος δλδ) 3 φορές τα λεφτά του έργου, 
> όταν θα μπορούσε να έχει γίνει στο 1/3 του κόστους.


Η ανοργανωσιά είναι των Δήμων και όχι των εταιρειών κοινής ωφέλειας.
Κάλλιστα θα μπορούσε με μία μελέτη να καταγραφούν οι έλλειψεις μιάς συνοικίας, σε ΔΕΗ, Αέριο, ύδρευση, αποχέτευση, ΟΤΕ, να γίνουν οι προβλέψεις και να αναλάβει ο Δήμος να δίνει τις άδειες για εκσκαφή, επίβλεψη των εργασιών και αποκατάσταση των δρόμων και των πεζοδρομίων.

----------


## papashark

> το κερασάκι της ευριζωνικοτητας το ζω εγώ και όλοι οι κάτοικοι του ολυμπιακού χωριού
> 20 μέτρα από την είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας μου υπάρχει απόληξη οπτικής ίνας και δεν μπορούμε να βάλουμε ιντερνέτ αλλά και να συνδεθούμε σε εναλλακτικό.
> 
> μετά από πολλών μηνών αγώνα ο ΟΤΕ με πληροφόρησε ότι το καλοκαίρι θα βάλει την υποδομή ..........θα δούμε ......
> olympic #9735


500 μέτρα από το σπίτι σου ακριβώς, ο πΟΤΕ προσφέρει μέχρι 24Mbit που όμως κλειδώνουν στα 2 με 3....

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sotirisk
> 
>  Δεν γίνεται να *ΣΥΝΔΥΑΣΤΟΥΝ* οι φορείς και να σκάψουνε μια και καλή?
> Σε αυτό έχει δίκιο ο tao tao, και είναι σαφές ότι οφείλεται τόσο σε ανοργανωσιά, όσο και σε μίζες.
> Διότι αν σκάψεις 3 φορές ένα δρόμο, θα πληρωθείς (ο εργολάβος δλδ) 3 φορές τα λεφτά του έργου, 
> όταν θα μπορούσε να έχει γίνει στο 1/3 του κόστους.
> 
> 
> Η ανοργανωσιά είναι των Δήμων και όχι των εταιρειών κοινής ωφέλειας.
> Κάλλιστα θα μπορούσε με μία μελέτη να καταγραφούν οι ελλείψεις μίας συνοικίας, σε ΔΕΗ, Αέριο, ύδρευση, αποχέτευση, ΟΤΕ, να γίνουν οι προβλέψεις και να αναλάβει ο Δήμος να δίνει τις άδειες για εκσκαφή, επίβλεψη των εργασιών και αποκατάσταση των δρόμων και των πεζοδρομίων.


Κοίτα να δεις Νίκο... Με τα χρόνια που μένουμε Αγ. Παρασκευή, με τα προσόντα μας (αν τα συγκρίνω με άλλων) και με τις ιδέες.... άνετα πάμε για δημοτικοί σύμβουλοι (με τα κατάλληλα κονε φυσικά). Το θέμα είναι ότι όταν φτάσεις εκεί (αν φτάσεις ποτέ, διότι πολλούς τους ξέρω και να μην σχολιάσω) θα εχεις τις ίδιες ιδέες? Με τον ίδιο τρόπο θα αποφασίσεις-οργανώσεις-υλοποιήσεις?
Δεν δουλεύουν έτσι τα πράγματα.. Το έργο θα γίνει όποτε και όταν μπορεί να μοσχοπουληθεί με το minimum exposure και το μέγιστο κέρδος σε χαρτζιλίκι, κονε κτλ κτλ.
Και αφού γίνουν όλα αυτά θα βάλουμε ένα κάρο άσχετους (πολλές φορές βυσματίες) δημοσίους και μη "υπάλληλους" να διαχειριστούν, να χειριστούν (αμ αυτούς τους πας) και να συντηρήσουν τις υποδομές και το κάθε έργο, με την ίδια ακριβώς λογική και μεθοδολογία. 
Τόσο που ακόμη και αν είχες την εξουσία να κάνεις κάτι εσύ ο ίδιος, ή που θα τα έκανες όλα μόνος σου (ναι καλά) ή που θα τα παρατούσες γιατί δεν αξίζει τον κόπο πολλές φορές!

από την άλλη δεν είναι κακό που η ΕΕΤΤ βάζει μακρινούς στόχους και φτιάχνει ευχολόγια.. άλλα θα ήθελα να προβάλλονται ποιο πολύ τα θέματα που αφορούν αποτελέσματα διαβουλεύσεων, αν έχουν φτάσει σε τελικές αποφάσεις, αν εφαρμόζονται οι αποφάσεις, τι γίνετε με τα πρόστιμα, πως ρυθμίζεται ο ανταγωνισμός, τι λένε οι πραγματικοί δείκτες, πως προστατεύουμε τον πελάτη, πως τον εξυπηρετούμε, τι γίνεται με το περιεχόμενο, την εκπαίδευση και άλλα τετοια. Δεν έχουμε περάσει καλά καλά τους λόξιγκες του τοπικού βρόχου και της ασχετοσύνης που δέρνει αυτή την χώρα... φτάσαμε κιόλας στα FTTH?  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από taotao
> 
> Αντε να δουμε τι θα μας κοστισει και η οπτικη ινα.
> 
> 
> Τα μαλλιά της κεφαλής μας.


30-40euro/m τελική τιμή στην πόρτα σου, το rack σου ... με το κλειδί στο χέρι και δώρο ο τερματικός εξοπλισμός  ::  
Call me ασύμφορο στηριζόμενοι στους δείκτες άρα και ίσως ουτοπικό...

κάνω λάθος  ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Δεν έχουμε περάσει καλά καλά τους λόξιγκες του τοπικού βρόχου


Τώρα που πήρε η DT μερίδιο του ΟΤΕ (γειά σου ρε commando προφήτη  ::  oι Γερμανοί ξανά' ρχονται  :: ) ίσως δούμε VDSL...
Να πω την αλήθεια, ούτε εγώ καταλαβαίνω γιατί το πάνε long shot για FTTH και δεν σχεδιάζουν κάτι πιο ρεαλιστικό (π.χ. VDSL2). Θα δούμε...

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> Δεν έχουμε περάσει καλά καλά τους λόξιγκες του τοπικού βρόχου
> 
> 
> Τώρα που πήρε η DT μερίδιο του ΟΤΕ (γειά σου ρε commando προφήτη  oι Γερμανοί ξανά' ρχονται ) ίσως δούμε VDSL...
> Να πω την αλήθεια, ούτε εγώ καταλαβαίνω γιατί το πάνε long shot για FTTH και δεν σχεδιάζουν κάτι πιο ρεαλιστικό (π.χ. VDSL2). Θα δούμε...


Ποιο λογικό θα μου ακουγόταν να βελτιωθεί ή υπηρεσία ISDN και η οργάνωση με τους Γερμανούς παρά να πάμε σε VDSL... δεν βγαίνει τεχνικά και δεν τρώνε κουτόχορτο...  ::

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------

